# Cute little toy



## KenpoTex (Jan 24, 2006)

Kel-Tec has a new .223 pistol. I don't really see many practical uses for this but it'd be fun.  It uses m-16 magazines so it'd be a a cool sidekick for your AR 





http://www.kel-tec.com/plr16pr.htm


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 25, 2006)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> Kel-Tec has a new .223 pistol. I don't really see many practical uses for this but it'd be fun. It uses m-16 magazines so it'd be a a cool sidekick for your AR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, i've seen it in the law enforcement trade magazines.  I'm with you, not sure of the niche market it's trying to fill.  I suppose it might have applications in CQB situations, or at having a more portable way of defeating body armor.  Though, in that role, I don't know what it will do that an FN 5.7 won't do as well.

It seems to be a compromise weapon.  It's too big to be a good pistol, it's too small to be an effective long-gun.

If someone will loan me one, i'll do a little T&E and let you folks know what I think.


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 25, 2006)

sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> Though, in that role, I don't know what it will do that an FN 5.7 won't do as well.


 
There is the fact, though, that ammo is far more plentiful for the Kel-Tec offering, and that the ammo itself is far less restricted.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 26, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> There is the fact, though, that ammo is far more plentiful for the Kel-Tec offering, and that the ammo itself is far less restricted.


 Certainly, but the main difference is that you can fit a Fn in a holster.  The Kel-Tec is too long to be a good pistol (which you wear as much as carry) and too short to be an effective rifle.  Put a stock on it, and you have an extremely short-barreled carbine (which, would then likely be a violation of federal law).  I believe Bushmaster and Olympic arms have Ar-15 'pistols' as well.

http://www.bushmaster.com/shopping/carbon15/az-c15p97.asp
http://www.impactguns.com/store/OLY-OA-98.html

It basically seems to be an answer to a question that has, as yet, escaped me.  Perhaps it would make a good CQB entry gun.  With several companies coming out with versions, perhaps there's a need i'm not aware of.  The Bushmaster model, in particular, appears to be easily modified in to a short-barreled rifle by simply removing the recoil assembly and replacing it with a telescoping stock.  Though, whether this would make it a very short-barreled rifle, and hence, in violation of federal law, would be a question for your local ATF agent.  

Looks like a lot of fun to shoot, though.


----------



## Seig (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks a little like a blaster from StarWars.


----------



## Sapper6 (Jan 26, 2006)

definitely a novelty gun.  not real sure what it's "ideal" use is.

i friend of mine that works for the greene county sheriffs office built his own.  granted, when i saw it, it does look pretty cool.  but like i told him, wtf are you going to do with it...?

if i had the extra $$, sure i'd have one built.  there's no such thing as too many guns in the house.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 26, 2006)

I agree looks like a Gun from Star Wars.
Terry


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 26, 2006)

Played with one in a local shop....will probably pick one up just because...   retailing around $450 hereabouts.


----------



## bignick (Jan 26, 2006)

sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> It seems to be a compromise weapon.  It's too big to be a good pistol, it's too small to be an effective long-gun.



It's been my experience that any piece of equipment that tries to fill too many roles usually does none of them well...


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 27, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> It's been my experience that any piece of equipment that tries to fill too many roles usually does none of them well...


 Precisely!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 30, 2006)

Seig said:
			
		

> Looks a little like a blaster from StarWars.


Don't you guys know Han Solo's FIRST blaster when you see it? Geez  

I agree there doesn't seem to have any practical use for it other to "look" cool or to be a CQB weapon that's easily portable.


----------



## OULobo (Jan 30, 2006)

I had a Kel-Tec that I got as an "add on" to a trade I made. It wasn't very accurate, wasn't well constructed, but it was chambered in .308, so the ammo was cheap and easy and it was able to fold up for storage/concealment. Overall, I wasn't impressed with their product. I see why my friend threw it in on the trade.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 31, 2006)

Did Keltec ever make a .308?
I have had a p32 for years, subjected it what can only be termed abuse, and had the manufacturer stand behind the product 100%.   The PLR16 fills the same  niche as the AR pistols built by Bushmaster and others, and for about half the price.  Ultimately it is a plinker; shoots a common, fairly cheap round, and looks like a hell of a lot of fun.  While I wouldn't pay $700+ for a gun in that  category I just might pay $400.  
Check ar15.com for an interesting range report (to lazy to find an post the link.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 2, 2006)

As an aside, I have a Kel-Tec .32 pocket gun that's fun to shoot and reliable.  Fairly accurate for it's size, which is extremely small.  It's a true pocket gun, with a profile not larger than the average pocket knife.  It even has a pocket knife style pocket clip.


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 2, 2006)

Get a stamp and put a stock on it...it would make a nice cheap SBR, but it needs a small forearm like the mp5s


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 2, 2006)

LIKE THIS!


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 3, 2006)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Get a stamp and put a stock on it...it would make a nice cheap SBR, but it needs a small forearm like the mp5s


 Make sure to get the stamp, otherwise ATF might come a knockin' (and it won't be about the alcohol or tobacco).


----------

